# SureFire 3P in Green Flashlight



## DavidTHR (May 6, 2010)

I was going through some of my old flashlight stuff, and found a SureFire 3P in Green Flashlight (in the original box).

I think I bought it about 5+ years ago for my collection.

Anyone have any background information on this model SureFire and its current value?

Thanks .........


----------



## dudemar (May 6, 2010)

I can't say for sure, but it might be worth more than your average (black) 3P.


----------



## jtivat (May 6, 2010)

DavidTHR said:


> I was going through some of my old flashlight stuff, and found a SureFire 3P in Green Flashlight (in the original box).
> 
> I think I bought it about 5+ years ago for my collection.
> 
> ...



They where a Christmas time light and also came in red. I sold mine about four years ago for $95ish.


----------



## DavidTHR (May 7, 2010)

thanks for the info .........


----------

